# Need a driver



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Looking for a driver. All commercial, no hand work. MUST live within 15 miles of zip code 60154.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Bump it up


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I would...




But I will be bizzie...


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Philbilly2 said:


> I would...
> 
> But I will be bizzie...


I'll throw in a six pack of Blatz


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

If you weren't so picky about where I live I might consider it.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Sawboy said:


> I'll throw in a six pack of Blatz


You forgot the pack of smokes lol.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Bump again


----------



## Ssoto1192 (Dec 5, 2017)

Do you just need a driver or a guy with a plow


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Just a driver


----------



## Ssoto1192 (Dec 5, 2017)

Sawboy said:


> Just a driver


What's the hourly pay


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Ssoto1192 said:


> What's the hourly pay


I love when that's the first question. Lol. What are your qualifications, availability and experience?


----------



## Ssoto1192 (Dec 5, 2017)

Sawboy said:


> I love when that's the first question. Lol. What are your qualifications, availability and experience?


Currently a foreman for a company called western dupage, been with them for 5 years and for the past 4 years I've plowed with a skid I'm also asking because the route that I plow might not done again this year and they want to send me about an hour away but they are iffy about paying extra for me to drive out there and plow it, currently under negotiation but if nothing goes threw I will be plowing in my own since I do own a truck with a plow


----------



## Jacobmb (Dec 3, 2013)

> " no hand work"


 eh?


----------

